# Will a Credit Union lend me money to pay off my Credit Card?



## alex0809 (15 Dec 2010)

We got a leaflet through the door from the Credit Union, saying that once you have €100 in savings you can apply for a loan of any amount. What is the realistic maximum loan that they would give if you have a couple of hundred euro saved?

My partner has quite a large credit card bill, and he is over the limit, so I was thinking that a loan to clear as much of it as possible would make more sense than trying to battle with all the interest and charges from the credit card. I read somewhere that they will only give you 3-4 times the amount you have saved, which wouldn't even touch it.

Any advice would be really appreciated


----------



## Billo (15 Dec 2010)

AFAIK different credit unions have different rules. You are probably allowed to borrow 3 or 4 times your savings. Just give them a ring to find out.


----------

